# Stuff and Things > HISTORY, veterans & science >  Intelligent Life On Other Planets? The Odds Say Its A Good Bet, Study Finds

## fortis

What are the odds on this planet...




> Are we alone in the universe? Its an age-old question which has kept scientists and science-fiction fans guessing throughout human history. A new study is now placing bets on whether E.T. is real  and the odds say we are _not_ alone.


https://www.studyfinds.org/intellige...t-study-finds/

----------

SharetheHedge (05-21-2020)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

I wonder if anyone stopped to consider the possibility of why they haven't answered any of our attempts at communication is that perhaps they don't use radio waves and have never heard of it?

----------

Old Ridge Runner (05-21-2020),RMNIXON (05-21-2020)

----------


## SharetheHedge

> I wonder if anyone stopped to consider the possibility of why they haven't answered any of our attempts at communication is that perhaps they don't use radio waves and have never heard of it?



Or perhaps "they" are RESPONSIBLE for our existence and are so far advanced compared to us that they have no need or desire to communicate? 

Maybe we are an EXPERIMENT to them and/or we are providing ENTERTAINMENT as they wager on what we will do  :Thinking:

----------

Captain Kirk! (05-21-2020),Fall River (06-05-2020),Quark (05-21-2020)

----------


## dinosaur

I would bet there are civilizations advanced beyond our wildest dreams, and civilizations not yet experiencing an industrial revolution.  

But then, I am thinking, based on our experience, that civilizations reach a certain limit, then implode on themselves,  Sort of  like the Twilight Zone or old movies where a "modern" civilization stumbles on archaeological dig and finds evidence of some past civilization of higher magnitude.

Any civilization that succeeds long enough, at a high enough technology level, and is able to make contact with any other world, well that would be incredible.  I figure by the time our radio waves reach them, and they send someone to greet us, we will be a dead planet or maybe in the stone age.

----------

Captain Kirk! (05-21-2020),Quark (05-21-2020)

----------


## SharetheHedge

> What are the odds on this planet...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.studyfinds.org/intellige...t-study-finds/



I don't see how they can calculate the "odds" of intelligent life existing on other planets if they don't include an estimate of HOW MANY planets there might be to begin with, and then calculate how many of those might be hospitable to life?

But, in any case, whether one believes in evolution OR creation, WE EXIST on a planet, so we certainly cannot exclude the possibility that others might exist on another planet or planets.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I wonder if anyone stopped to consider the possibility of why they haven't answered any of our attempts at communication is that perhaps they don't use radio waves and have never heard of it?



There are tribes in the Amazon that have no idea the rest of us exist. Thats because they dont own phones, TV's and radios. They do not possess the technology we have to hear us.

Considering its now clear ther is an average of 2.2 planets round every star, and in this universe there is at least 250 billion stars , thats means there is also around 500 billion planets.  We know the building blocks of life are common in the universe, especially in star nurseries rich in matter and roasted by intense Ultraviolet C light, and can be carried by comets, asteroids and meteorites.

In an infinite universe , all events that can occur, will eventually occur. So i consider  it extremely unlikely that in a Universe of at least one trillion galaxies, each with 500 billion planets, after 13 billion years, that we are the sole island of intelligent life.

So by rights, the universe should be teeming with life, but we look up into the sky, and theres nothing. 

SO WHERE ARE ALL THE ALIENS!!!

1. As suggested by Captian Kirk, it may be we dont have thier sort of communication methods. We are the amazon indians, and we dont have a phone or a TV or a Radio, all we have is a bongo drum. They may we be using comms methods we havent even dreamed of, and methods of hiding thier presence  we havent a clue about.

2. It might be that life is common, but intelligent life is rare, and maybe theres only one or two intelligent species per galaxy. Imagine if only two people lived in New York, whats the odds of them bumping into each other?

4. It might be we are in fact the first in this corner of the galaxy. It might be life spreads slowly across the universe, its very big and very old.  We might be like the sheep farm in the Outback, and the next farmstead in 120 miles away.

5. it might be in fact we missed the party. All the smart civilization might have been and gone, and we are the tail end, 13 billion years too late.  The average lifespan of a mammalian species  is 1 to 10 million years, its a flash in the pan compared to 13 billion years.

It might be a combination of the above. It might be that to find another intelligent species we need the same technology, within
communicable distance, in the same time frame, in the same arm of the same galaxy. It might be pretty rare, maybe most intelligent species rise and fall and never find another intelligent life form?

I believe in fact they are already here. One million UFO sightings, and at least 100 of those are irrefutable. Professional observers with no vested interest such as civilian pilots and military personnel, backed up with independent evidence such as correlating civilian and military radar tracking. A good example is the Rendlesham Forest Incident.

So the UFO's arent hiding fro mus, but the elephant in the room is the strenuous efforts made by the earth authorities to deny, hide and discredit UFO sightings.


So the real question is not' are the aliens out there' but 'Why are they so keen to hide the fact from us? what nefarious, sinister plan is going on concerning aliens or UFO's, that they dont want us to know about"


I think, personally, there's two sorts of UFO's - ours, and theirs. I think some of the UFOs are indeed alien, but others are of terrestrial origin, reverse engineered  by the US Industrial Military Complex from various crashed ones. the evidence is the staggering rate of increase in technical knowledge in electronics and metals made between 1947 to 1967. It took 50 years to invent the vacuum tube, then we went from vacuum tube to  VLSI  chip technology in 20 years. Unbelievable.

----------

Canadianeye (05-21-2020),SharetheHedge (05-21-2020)

----------


## SharetheHedge

> There are tribes in the Amazon that have no idea the rest of us exist. Thats because they dont own phones, TV's and radios. They do not possess the technology we have to hear us.
> 
> Considering its now clear ther is an average of 2.2 planets round every star, and in this universe there is at least 250 billion stars , thats means there is also around 500 billion planets.  We know the building blocks of life are common in the universe, especially in star nurseries rich in matter and roasted by intense Ultraviolet C light, and can be carried by comets, asteroids and meteorites.
> 
> In an infinite universe , all events that can occur, will eventually occur. So i consider  it extremely unlikely that in a Universe of at least one trillion galaxies, each with 500 billion planets, after 13 billion years, that we are the sole island of intelligent life.
> 
> So by rights, the universe should be teeming with life, but we look up into the sky, and theres nothing. 
> 
> SO WHERE ARE ALL THE ALIENS!!!
> ...



I think the latest estimate is as much as 2 TRILLION galaxies? Based on the idea that the observable universe may only be 10% or so of the total? 


https://phys.org/news/2017-01-univer...-galaxies.html

----------

UKSmartypants (05-21-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

I am going to posit something.

Instead of spinning wheels and speculating we have some inkling of what the Bible says.

The universe is big but not necessarily infinite.  I suggest though the universe is just one dimension connected to higher dimensions & the dimensions themselves may lead to infinity.

Now we know there are angels & demons.  Angels in heaven but can visit earth.  Demons cast out of heaven but can visit earth too.

Demons are in the job of deception.  They could easily tease and use illusions to make people believe their are aliens.

As far as planets that are habitable.....the Bible says Jesus is preparing dwelling places for each of us.  What if everyone who is saved gets their own planet?

Anyhow.....

----------

Old Ridge Runner (05-21-2020)

----------


## SharetheHedge

> I am going to posit something.
> 
> Instead of spinning wheels and speculating we have some inkling of what the Bible says.
> 
> The universe is big but not necessarily infinite.  I suggest though the universe is just one dimension connected to higher dimensions & the dimensions themselves may lead to infinity.
> 
> Now we know there are angels & demons.  Angels in heaven but can visit earth.  Demons cast out of heaven but can visit earth too.
> 
> Demons are in the job of deception.  They could easily tease and use illusions to make people believe their are aliens.
> ...



Or maybe, (assuming there are angels/demons), they ARE aliens from other planets? Perhaps a prior planet populated by God which experienced a rebellion and resulting catastrophe where the criminal elements were CAST OUT, that is, into space and then found their way here to cause more trouble? Remember, it is said man was made only a "LITTLE lower than the angels"? It is also said that some have physically "entertained" angels and not knew it. 

Would any of this necessarily contradict what is mentioned about angels in the bible? Perhaps it could be readily fit into the biblical framework without upsetting any serious doctrine? After all they are from "heaven", and the heavens spoken of in the bible DOES relate to at least our atmosphere and what is beyond it which we now know contains a hell of a lot of PLANETS  :Thinking: 


Give it some thought KC, expand your horizons  :Cool20:

----------

Knightkore (05-21-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> Or maybe, (assuming there are angels/demons), they ARE aliens from other planets? Perhaps a prior planet populated by God which experienced a rebellion and resulting catastrophe where the criminal elements were CAST OUT, that is, into space and then found their way here to cause more trouble? Remember, it is said man was made only a "LITTLE lower than the angels"? It is also said that some have physically "entertained" angels and not knew it. 
> 
> Would any of this necessarily contradict what is mentioned about angels in the bible? Perhaps it could be readily fit into the biblical framework without upsetting any serious doctrine? After all they are from "heaven", and the heavens spoken of in the bible DOES relate to at least our atmosphere and what is beyond it which we now know contains a hell of a lot of PLANETS 
> 
> 
> Give it some thought KC, expand your horizons



Actually I would be open to that possibility.

----------

SharetheHedge (06-23-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

Well i doubt its anything to do with God.  Anyone with sufficiently advanced technology looks like a God to a sufficiently primitive society, its all relative.  You with  your smart phone and TV would look like a god to a peasant from the 12th century.

----------

Quark (05-21-2020)

----------


## SharetheHedge

> Well i doubt its anything to do with God.  Anyone with sufficiently advanced technology looks like a God to a sufficiently primitive society, its all relative.  You with  your smart phone and TV would look like a god to a peasant from the 12th century.



Bible folks have to fit something into the framework of the bible before they can or will consider it possible. 

I was just helping KC to - "...go on to visions and revelations from the Lord." (2Cor.12:1)  :Cool20:

----------

Quark (05-21-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Bible folks have to fit something into the framework of the bible before they can or will consider it possible. 
> 
> I was just helping KC to - "...go on to visions and revelations from the Lord." (2Cor.12:1)


well heres the problem. If there is a god he has to be an 11 dimensional being, that exists without entropy.  That makes the mechanism of the Big Bang a doddle to solve in comparison.

----------


## fortis

> I wonder if anyone stopped to consider the possibility of why they haven't answered any of our attempts at communication is that perhaps they don't use radio waves and have never heard of it?


If you're an alien & observed us would you want to make contact.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (05-21-2020),Quark (05-21-2020),ruthless terrier (05-21-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> well heres the problem. If there is a god he has to be an 11 dimensional being, that exists without entropy.  That makes the mechanism of the Big Bang a doddle to solve in comparison.


The Bible does say God exists in eternity.  That speaks of a dimension where there is no limitation of time.  The concept of an 11 dimensional being would be hard to grasp.  I mean what properties would one have to have to be an 11 dimensional being?

----------

Old Ridge Runner (05-21-2020)

----------


## dinosaur

> ... 
> SO WHERE ARE ALL THE ALIENS!!!
> 
> ... 
> I believe in fact they are already here. 
> 
> 
> ...


If the aliens in fact are already here .... then it's a good bet that we are also already there.

 :Spacecraft:

----------

Knightkore (05-21-2020),Old Ridge Runner (05-21-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> If you're an alien & observed us would you want to make contact.



yes you can add that to my list. We may well have nothing to offer them.

-Would they want us for food? Theres plenty of animals that would make food without shooting back
-We have no tech they would want
-Would they want to conquer our planet? Why? Its clear planets are sixpence a dozen, not to mention trillions and trillions of comets, asteroids, meteors,. moons, and unihabited minor planets all bursting the elements and compounds. The universe abounds with unlimited resources, why have a war over one planet?
-Maybe theres a Star Trek type Prime Directive, ' No contact is to be made with any species that hasnt already got at least  interplanetary travel' or some other criteria


However, Stephen Hawking made a valid point, that whenever a superior advanced species makes contact with a less advanced species, it usually doesnt turn out well for the less advanced species, look at the American Native Indian and the Aborigine.  Maybe we should keep our heads down ?


We have been broadcasting our presence to the universe in the form of radio and TV signals for 100 years, it might be too late.  I wonder what the inhabitants of Omicron Aquilae Alpha are making of  early episodes of _The Dick Van Dyke Show_ and _Coronation Street_ ?

----------


## Canadianeye

> There are tribes in the Amazon that have no idea the rest of us exist. Thats because they dont own phones, TV's and radios. They do not possess the technology we have to hear us.
> 
> Considering its now clear ther is an average of 2.2 planets round every star, and in this universe there is at least 250 billion stars , thats means there is also around 500 billion planets.  We know the building blocks of life are common in the universe, especially in star nurseries rich in matter and roasted by intense Ultraviolet C light, and can be carried by comets, asteroids and meteorites.
> 
> In an infinite universe , all events that can occur, will eventually occur. So i consider  it extremely unlikely that in a Universe of at least one trillion galaxies, each with 500 billion planets, after 13 billion years, that we are the sole island of intelligent life.
> 
> So by rights, the universe should be teeming with life, but we look up into the sky, and theres nothing. 
> 
> SO WHERE ARE ALL THE ALIENS!!!
> ...


Very interesting post. Thanks!  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Knightkore (05-21-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> If the aliens in fact are already here .... then it's a good bet that we are also already there.



Not only has there been over one million UFO sightings since 1947, there has also been about one million reports of Alien Abduction.  There is in fact a whole conspiracy theory on alien abductions on its own, but im not going into it here.  But theres too many to simply dismiss off hand.


But ill chuck in something to think about.   If you WERE abducting humans for whatever reason, then picking somewhere out the way and quiet  to take them would make sense. 3000 people a year go missing in Alaska, that more per 1000 population than anywhere else in the world, including Columbia.  It  COULD just be the harsh climate, of course, but on the other hand Alaska has the 4th highest rate of UFO reports and encounters.

----------

dinosaur (05-21-2020)

----------


## RMNIXON

> I wonder if anyone stopped to consider the possibility of why they haven't answered any of our attempts at communication is that perhaps they don't use radio waves and have never heard of it?


It is possible that our present means of communication is something that is very brief with advancing civilizations. When something better comes along we tend to replace it rather quickly. 

While I support what SETI is doing in principle they should consider that they may be looking for the wrong thing?

----------

Knightkore (05-21-2020)

----------


## RMNIXON

> I don't see how they can calculate the "odds" of intelligent life existing on other planets if they don't include an estimate of HOW MANY planets there might be to begin with, and then calculate how many of those might be hospitable to life?
> 
> But, in any case, whether one believes in evolution OR creation, WE EXIST on a planet, so we certainly cannot exclude the possibility that others might exist on another planet or planets.


They have been making educated guesses for many decades. The only difference these days is that we are a little better informed about planets. Observation suggests they are quite frequent and the norm around stars. 

Truth is we really don't know.

----------

Knightkore (05-21-2020),Old Ridge Runner (05-21-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> The Bible does say God exists in eternity.  That speaks of a dimension where there is no limitation of time.  The concept of an 11 dimensional being would be hard to grasp.  I mean what properties would one have to have to be an 11 dimensional being?


I doubt theres 10 physicists on the planet can visualise 11 dimensions. I can get to five at  best.

This is Rob Bryanton, hes seriously clever, its takes him 100 mins to accurately describe ten dimensions without resorting to mind boggling maths. But if you really want to know, you can get away with just the first 10 mins

----------

Canadianeye (05-21-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> It is possible that our present means of communication is something that is very brief with advancing civilizations. When something better comes along we tend to replace it rather quickly. 
> 
> While I support what SETI is doing in principle they should consider that they may be looking for the wrong thing?


Well , rather than listening for radio signals, the better idea would be to use Hubble to look for Class M stars with an unusual spectrum - too much red, not enough blue light.

Its based on a propositiion by Nickolai Kardshev. Kardashev wrote  a great deal of original thought about alien intelligent species. He formulated the idea that ther are different levels of civilisation, - Kardashev Levels, based on how technologically advanced and how much eergy they consume. The Kardashev Civilization scale is a hypothetical scale by which civilizations advance technologically, measured by the methods and quantities of energy they are able to harvest. Currently, we fall somewhere between a Type 0 and Type 1 Civilization on the scale.


What is a Type 0 Civilization?A Type 0 civilization is one that has yet to harness all of the energy output of its planet. This type of civilization is still in the process of utilizing unsustainable energy sources like fossil fuels.



What is a Type 1 Civilization?A Type 1 Civilization on the Kardashev scale can harness and store all of the energy from its home planet. We haven’t quite achieved this level yet, but it is believed we will probably reach it soon. Many consider humans to be somewhere around .07 or .08 on the scale.

A Type 2 civilization can use the entire output of its home star. In order to do this will need to construct a Dyson Sphere round the star, theres many ways to do this, one would be to position asteroids in a shell round the star to collect and distribute energy.

The consequence of almost any type of Dyson Sphere is that it will absorb a significant proportion of the higher wavelength light from the star, in the blue end, so from a distance  we can determine the Stars Class by its mass but the light will be lacking the blue end. This never occurs naturally, so any such star must have a dyson sphere round it.

----------


## SharetheHedge

> If you're an alien & observed us would you want to make contact.



Depends entirely on their nature  :Dontknow:

----------


## SharetheHedge

> Well , rather than listening for radio signals, the better idea would be to use Hubble to look for Class M stars with an unusual spectrum - too much red, not enough blue light.
> 
> Its based on a propositiion by Nickolai Kardshev. Kardashev wrote  a great deal of original thought about alien intelligent species. He formulated the idea that ther are different levels of civilisation, - Kardashev Levels, based on how technologically advanced and how much eergy they consume. The Kardashev Civilization scale is a hypothetical scale by which civilizations advance technologically, measured by the methods and quantities of energy they are able to harvest. Currently, we fall somewhere between a Type 0 and Type 1 Civilization on the scale.
> 
> 
> What is a Type 0 Civilization?A Type 0 civilization is one that has yet to harness all of the energy output of its planet. This type of civilization is still in the process of utilizing unsustainable energy sources like fossil fuels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which star is it that they suspect may have a Dyson Sphere?

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> I wonder if anyone stopped to consider the possibility of why they haven't answered any of our attempts at communication is that perhaps they don't use radio waves and have never heard of it?


Think about it, if you were on another planet, would you want to contact the retards on this planet?  I believe every time an E.T. receives a signal from Earth a message comes up on their phone as possible spam so they ignore the call.

----------

Daily Bread (05-21-2020),Kodiak (05-21-2020),NuYawka (05-21-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Which star is it that they suspect may have a Dyson Sphere?


No serious attempt to search for one has been made yet. Time on the Hubble is way too expensive. The Kepler Space Telescope and TESS could both have been used to hunt for dysons spheres. but NASA again wouldn't release any time.



Theres a good write up of the alleged meeting of Eisenhower with aliens at Holloman AFB. I have seen interviews with USAAF personnel who claim to have witnessed such meetings. Make of this what you will

Did President Eisenhower Meet Aliens at Air Force Bases? | Gaia

----------


## ruthless terrier

> I wonder if anyone stopped to consider the possibility of why they haven't answered any of our attempts at communication is that perhaps they don't use radio waves and have never heard of it?



or maybe they want nothing to do with the humans on this planet  :Dontknow:

----------


## Big Wheeler

I read a book a few years ago which proposed that the leap in knowledge of the ancient Egyptians and Mayans may have been the result of information passed on to them by "space travellers." Even now I would struggle to spend several years tracking celestial bodies accurately,and if you gave me some children's building blocks i couldn't make a pyramid.Admittedly with all due modesty I wouldn't put myself all that close to genius level.

----------


## SharetheHedge

> No serious attempt to search for one has been made yet. Time on the Hubble is way too expensive. The Kepler Space Telescope and TESS could both have been used to hunt for dysons spheres. but NASA again wouldn't release any time.
> 
> 
> 
> Theres a good write up of the alleged meeting of Eisenhower with aliens at Holloman AFB. I have seen interviews with USAAF personnel who claim to have witnessed such meetings. Make of this what you will
> 
> Did President Eisenhower Meet Aliens at Air Force Bases? | Gaia




There is a star that is blinking on and off which is where they developed the theory from - right?

They couldn't come up with any other explanation than that an artificial structure was obscuring it?

----------


## nonsqtr

Bets?

Is there a Vegas line on this?

----------


## nonsqtr

> It is possible that our present means of communication is something that is very brief with advancing civilizations. When something better comes along we tend to replace it rather quickly. 
> 
> While I support what SETI is doing in principle they should consider that they may be looking for the wrong thing?


Bingo.

All present communication is limited by the speed of light.

That means it takes lIght-YEARS for any message to get to our nearest neighbors.

Now... if we found a way to tap into existing entanglements, for instance...

----------


## Northern Rivers

If there is "life out there"...it's us. Panspermia (IMO) will show DNA, and what it begets, as ubiquitous.

"We" are "they". I think we are The Ancients...and have already gone out there...very long ago. That time has made speciation apparent. We won't look alike...similar...but, not alike. If you live is space long enough...you'll start looking like greys!

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Bingo.
> 
> All present communication is limited by the speed of light.
> 
> That means it takes lIght-YEARS for any message to get to our nearest neighbors.
> 
> Now... if we found a way to tap into existing entanglements, for instance...


See, I like you, even though i might disagree with you sometimes. And thats because you're liek me , a sort of 'can do' guy.


All these idiots that proclaim various things are 'impossible' simply demonstrate how short sighted they are..


Noone can say something is impossible, because they do not know what technologies, sciences and knowledge that might be become available in the future. You do not know what you might know tomorrow.

Even the people who say 'oh we'll never get to the stars, because we cant travel faster than light, Relativity forbids it' simply show they dont understand physics.  For a start Relativity doesnt say we cant travel faster than light, it simply says at exactly c the amount of energy is infinite. AT each side of c, a non infinite amount is needed. So, if you accelerate, as long as you spend less than one Planck time accelerating though c its not a problem. Furthermore, you may not need to travel faster than light - we are alreadt have a propositionfor a type of Warp drive that functions by folding space. Then you have worm holes. And then Entanglement. If there are UFO's then the aliens seem to have cracked the problem, so we will.

In 1870, you would not have been able to foresee world war 1, world war 2, the motor vehicle, the oil industry, tanks, airplanes, aircraft carriers, satellites, commericial flight industry, television, radio, lasers, genetic engineering, nanotechnology, heart surgery, antibiotics, transistors, chips, video games.... so please dont pretend you can predict what we'll have invented on 2120, or even worse , something that we cant invent in the next 10,000 years!!Anything is possible!

----------


## nonsqtr

> See, I like you, even though i might disagree with you sometimes. And thats because you're liek me , a sort of 'can do' guy.
> 
> 
> All these idiots that proclaim various things are 'impossible' simply demonstrate how short sighted they are..
> 
> 
> Noone can say something is impossible, because they do not know what technologies, sciences and knowledge that might be become available in the future. You do not know what you might know tomorrow.
> 
> Even the people who say 'oh we'll never get to the stars, because we cant travel faster than light, Relativity forbids it' simply show they dont understand physics.  For a start Relativity doesnt say we cant travel faster than light, it simply says at exactly c the amount of energy is infinite. AT each side of c, a non infinite amount is needed. So, if you accelerate, as long as you spend less than one Planck time accelerating though c its not a problem. Furthermore, you may not need to travel faster than light - we are alreadt have a propositionfor a type of Warp drive that functions by folding space. Then you have worm holes. And then Entanglement. If there are UFO's then the aliens seem to have cracked the problem, so we will.
> ...


Are there any entanglements that "persist", perhaps really big ones from early cosmology?

Microwave background radiation?

----------


## nonsqtr

btw - the Hausdorff dimension of a compactified Euclidean line is TWO. Think about it.

----------


## Fall River

If there are other planets with intelligent life, do they have a religion?  If so, it can't be a Christian religion because the Bible says that God only had one son and he died on the cross.  Unless God had, perhaps, hundreds of sons and we just haven't heard about it yet.

----------


## jirqoadai

news flash Fall River. Jesus circumvented the globe before picking up most of His desiples. He has been recorded to have been in North America, South America and West Asia. in Peru, after a mob was thinking about killing Him, He had earthquakes and landslides wipe out most of the mob. then He simply walked away to the west on top of the Pacific Ocean.

----------


## Fall River

News Flash: That has nothing to do with life on other planets.

----------

Canadianeye (06-05-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

I suspect one of Kardashevs Great Filters has something to do with shedding religion for science.

----------


## Fall River

> If there are other planets with intelligent life, do they have a religion?  If so, it can't be a Christian religion because the Bible says that God only had one son and he died on the cross.  Unless God had, perhaps, hundreds of sons and we just haven't heard about it yet.


Correction: Even if God had other sons on other planets their religion would not be called Christianity because there was only one Jesus Christ.

Other sons would have different names I assume.

----------


## Canadianeye

Wouldn't it be cool, if deities really did exist. Fighting angels against demons as foot soldiers, and invisible battles raging all over. Lightning bolts and fire n brimstone everywhere. Flaming chariots racing against the blue skies...

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Wouldn't it be cool, if deities really did exist. Fighting angels against demons as foot soldiers, and invisible battles raging all over. Lightning bolts and fire n brimstone everywhere. Flaming chariots racing against the blue skies...


I've fought the evil. Dragons and demons are everywhere,  indeed.

----------


## Dan40

> What are the odds on this planet...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.studyfinds.org/intellige...t-study-finds/


Shouldn't we search for intelligent life HERE, before looking elsewhere?

----------

East of the Beast (06-05-2020),Fall River (06-06-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Wouldn't it be cool, if deities really did exist. Fighting angels against demons as foot soldiers, and invisible battles raging all over. Lightning bolts and fire n brimstone everywhere. Flaming chariots racing against the blue skies...


But this is the point that the Alien movies made.  Any sufficiently advanced technology looks like magic, or Gods.

----------


## Canadianeye

> But this is the point that the Alien movies made.  Any sufficiently advanced technology looks like magic, or Gods.


Not sure what you are trying to say. That the actual deity and powers/principalities were misconstrued to be aliens of an advanced extraterrestrial life form, or, that there is no difference between advanced extraterrestrial life forms, and the actual deity?

----------


## Canadianeye

> I've fought the evil. Dragons and demons are everywhere,  indeed.


I must not have the special goggles, which sucks...cuz I would love to see all of that goin on.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Not sure what you are trying to say. That the actual deity and powers/principalities were misconstrued to be aliens of an advanced extraterrestrial life form, or, that there is no difference between advanced extraterrestrial life forms, and the actual deity?



1. anyone with sufficiently advanced tech looks like a god to someone one sufficiently primitive
2. anyome so advanced they have interstellar travel has also probably worked out how to achieve immortality by whatever means, so how are they any different from a god?


This was the lesson of the Alien movies. The Engineers were not at all gods, simply advanced aliens, and not nice ones at that, they were on their way back to wipe us out.  I suspect in 13 billion year and a trillion trillion stars and planets, theres been many alien civilisations been and gone. And any of them would look like gods to us, especially 2000 years ago.

----------


## Canadianeye

> 1. anyone with sufficiently advanced tech looks like a god to someone one sufficiently primitive
> 2. anyome so advanced they have interstellar travel has also probably worked out how to achieve immortality by whatever means, *so how are they any different from a god*?
> 
> 
> This was the lesson of the Alien movies. The Engineers were not at all gods, simply advanced aliens, and not nice ones at that, they were on their way back to wipe us out.  I suspect in 13 billion year and a trillion trillion stars and planets, theres been many alien civilisations been and gone. And any of them would look like gods to us, especially 2000 years ago.


I have no idea. The religious books written haven't been intrepeted as extraterrestrial life forms, but as deities. The verbal narratives leading to those books (I assume) are also intrepeted as deities, and not extraterrestrial life forms.

So were they deity(s) or advanced extraterrestrial beings from space?

You can't really answer of course, neither can I, nor anybody...except those that have faith in a deity of their particular faith. They will say it is their deity. You're just basically adding one more ingredient to the unknown cosmic question in the pot.  :Smiley20:

----------

